
LESS: Stuff & Nonsense - DanielRibeiro
http://www.stuffandnonsense.co.uk/blog/about/less
======
theDoug
I read it so you may not have to. Hardboiled Web Design author Andy Clarke
started off disliking, being disappointed, and highly skeptical of the 'need'
of preprocessing in regards to CSS in modern websites. After having used
Twitter's Bootstrap solution, he's been won over. To quote:

> "Whenever someone talks about tools like LESS or Sass, the conversation can
> too easily turn to which tool is best. I’m not interested in that. What
> matters is that we find tools and workflows that work well for us. LESS
> works for me. In fact, it works so well for me, that I can’t imagine working
> on a project without it."

Result: we all win. Those who use an like LESS, SCSS, and their like save
time. Those who don't use them remain just as capable as they've ever been.

------
xando
"If your code in C is complicated enough to need pre-processor, you’re fucking
doing it wrong!"

Guy lives in the Stone Age and he is progress proof.

